# Hand of Evil's Poser Art (now in a single thread) updated: 12.28.2005



## Hand of Evil (Dec 5, 2005)

Combat 101 - I need to come up with a story for this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I really like the clothing style and the background.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 5, 2005)

Working with sets is difficult, at least I am having a time with it, x/y/z coordinates in relationship to figures and scale, a lot of work to be done and I am sure there are tricks to it.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 6, 2005)

my best work yet!  Like the way this one came out.  

Dropping from the dakness above Nathor surprises the cave troll...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 6, 2005)

For Conaill


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 7, 2005)

captured by the litch queen


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 8, 2005)

In the dark of the night


----------



## Conaill (Dec 8, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> In the dark of the night



Very nice! Looks a little bright outside for the "dark" of the night, though...


[Edit: is that a blowup of the moon in the window? I didn't even notice at first, and it's still hard to tell now that I have a hunch that's what it may be. I'd make that moon about 1/2 the current size, to make it more obvious. Also, the shadows on the back of that tree should be a lot darker in moonlight.]


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 8, 2005)

just a warrior


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 8, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Very nice! Looks a little bright outside for the "dark" of the night, though...
> 
> 
> [Edit: is that a blowup of the moon in the window? I didn't even notice at first, and it's still hard to tell now that I have a hunch that's what it may be. I'd make that moon about 1/2 the current size, to make it more obvious. Also, the shadows on the back of that tree should be a lot darker in moonlight.]



Tes, the moon was too big, was trying to angle it better but took what I could get,


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 9, 2005)

I still have some work to do on this one, want the hands to grip the teeth and make the figure look like he is under stress, so it is a work in progress: *Man vs. Dragon *


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 10, 2005)

wild elf - nothing but a model


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to my place she said...


----------



## Conaill (Dec 10, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> wild elf - nothing but a model



Nice model. Out of proportion for a human, of course, but plausible for an elf.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 11, 2005)

With and old spell, the litch queen brings forth her master...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 11, 2005)

Along came a spider...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 11, 2005)

Race biker


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 11, 2005)

Dragon rider - still a lot of work to do and want to put her in the air.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 11, 2005)

The last two are really on the mark!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 11, 2005)

dragon, no rider


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 12, 2005)

sleeping dragon


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 13, 2005)

The girls: Needed a visual index of some of the models...  
To the left: Alina, Daiwa in the back, Denise on the bench, the redhead is Elaya, and Eliana is on the right.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 13, 2005)

Something for the desktops.  Dragon fight 2 poses and angles.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 13, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Something for the desktops.  Dragon fight 2 poses and angles.




Excellent! Dragons in F(l)ight.

I so want Poser.  

Of course, I need to have the secondhand computer that my uncle is getting for me, first. He's big into reviving/reclaiming old PCs from people he knows. He got my sister a P3 as well. Mine is my Christmas present for this year. 

It's going to be a P3 1.0 GHZ on an Intel board, with a built-in sound, built-in video, 4 AGP slots, 512 MB pc133 SDRAM, a 40 GB HDD, a 52x Creative CD, and a LG Dual Layer DVD Writer. Tower case, of course, and I'm going with Windows 2000.

I'm 'porting over my current sound card, if the built-in one is just 'standard'. My current video card isn't that great so I'm hoping the built-in one is better. If not, then I'll need to save my GPs for a new video card. Hmm.

HoE, do you think Poser 6 would run on this system or should I stick with Poser 5 for now? (I'm hoping the motherboard is upgradable.) What (not too expensive) video card would you recommend?

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Conaill (Dec 13, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> The girls: Needed a visual index of some of the models...
> To the left: Alina, Daiwa in the back, Denise on the bench, the redhead is Elaya, and Eliana is on the right.



Are these actually *different* models? Or the same model with differnt hair styles and clothing? They seem very uniform... Heck, you see more diversity in body types in a Victoria's Secrets catalogue...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 13, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Excellent! Dragons in F(l)ight.
> 
> I so want Poser.
> 
> ...



Here are the requirements: 
System Requirements
Windows 2000 or XP
500 MHz Pentium class or compatible (700 MHz or faster recommended)
256 MB system RAM (512 MB or more recommended)
500 MB free hard drive space (2 GB recommended)
24-bit color display, 1024x768 resolution
OpenGL enabled graphics card or chipset recommended (recent NVIDIA GeForce or ATI Radeon preferred)
CD-ROM drive 


It looks as if it would work but some renders will be slow, you may want to check out DAZ's Bryce which come with 3dStudio, it can do everything poser can do and a little bit more, it is cheaper too!  Poser uses a lot of DAZ resources but I have come to find out that the exchange can be both ways.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 13, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Are these actually *different* models? Or the same model with differnt hair styles and clothing? They seem very uniform... Heck, you see more diversity in body types in a Victoria's Secrets catalogue...



They are but that was why I had to 'index' them, the differences are minor (very) and wanted to compare them.  They are 'extras' from the same company, DM Productions, who puts out great theme sets, I find, I use them a goob bit because they use second skin outfits, easy to work with.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 14, 2005)

Another dragon pose


----------



## 12rounds (Dec 14, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> It looks as if it would work but some renders will be slow, you may want to check out DAZ's Bryce which come with 3dStudio, it can do everything poser can do and a little bit more, it is cheaper too!



With 3dStudio you mean Daz's D|Studio, I'm sure. Bryce is a landscaping modelling program and simply doesn't do things you can do in Poser.

Actually D|Studio can't do nearly as much as Poser can. 
Current consensus in Renderosity is that D|Studio is about as capable as Poser ProPack was in it's day several years ago.

The cheaper is only true if one doesn't get all the enhancements to D|S sold at Daz. With all the current enhancements, D|S still remains way behind P5 let alone P6. It can be a good starting point though.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 15, 2005)

looky looky what I found...  yep, those are possable!  Be interesting to see what I will be able to do.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 15, 2005)

another


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 16, 2005)

another of my elf


----------



## Conaill (Dec 16, 2005)

Ah yes, another elf gladiator, forced to fight in nothing but revealing strips of gauze and bits of ineffectual stage armor, and destined to die a bloody yet titillating death in the arena for the perverse pleasure of the crowd... 

Or alternatively:

"Cindy likes to dress up and pretend to be a mighty warrior. Are you man enough to conquer her and pierce her with your Greatsword until she begs for more? 50 gp per hour, or 200 gp for the whole night."


See, these outfits *do* make sense!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 16, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Ah yes, another elf gladiator, forced to fight in nothing but revealing strips of gauze and bits of ineffectual stage armor, and destined to die a bloody yet titillating death in the arena for the perverse pleasure of the crowd...
> 
> Or alternatively:
> 
> ...



wink wink nudge nudge, know what I mean


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 17, 2005)

work in progress, they say easy pose but they are a pain...but guess the name of that drow.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 17, 2005)

Drizz'l


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 18, 2005)

*from the darkness it comes*

just working with light and shadow


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 18, 2005)

*Black Dragon*

playing with the dials in poser to change appearance of a model


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 18, 2005)

another wallpaper


----------



## Conaill (Dec 19, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> just working with light and shadow



Hmm... is that a model we haven't seen yet? If so, it seems lower quality than the others. Definitely something wrong with those armpits. Plus her breasts are too large (obviously ) and too far apart - she looks like she's lying flat on her back...

Face and hands look good. Makes me suspect someone borrowed those from another model and did a hackjob on the body.

Nice work on the poses otherwise, though! Wouldn't want you to think I only come here to nitpick.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 19, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Hmm... is that a model we haven't seen yet? If so, it seems lower quality than the others. Definitely something wrong with those armpits. Plus her breasts are too large (obviously ) and too far apart - she looks like she's lying flat on her back...
> 
> Face and hands look good. Makes me suspect someone borrowed those from another model and did a hackjob on the body.
> 
> Nice work on the poses otherwise, though! Wouldn't want you to think I only come here to nitpick.



same model, some minor dial playing.  Just really discovered the power of the dials and body morphs was only using them to pose the figure but finding I can change just about everything by selecting the body part.  You see it more in the dragons, same dragon but using dials; adding spikes, changing nose, increasing the eye size, etc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Holy canoli! Man, Hand you got the beat down on those dragons, they freakin' rock! 

I'm starting to get some ideas together for a saleable pdf, and I'm going to need some illos for it. When I'm ready to get it together, I'll let you know, but I'd love for you to be my artist for the project.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 20, 2005)

*Keely and her Hell Guard*

May favorite model (again)...   Like the way this picture turned out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> May favorite model (again)...   Like the way this picture turned out.



Two words:
Da-AM! 

Impressive.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2005)

another dragon...still just playing with the morphs


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2005)

combat Kirlo vs demon


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 21, 2005)

I really like how you make dragon wings translucent. Again, awesome work.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I really like how you make dragon wings translucent. Again, awesome work.



Thank you but it is not all me, the model is really really good with allowing a lot of customization to be made.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 23, 2005)

*Bazil and Relkin*

Not happy with outfit.  

From book by Christopher Rowley: Bazil Brokentail and Relkin.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 23, 2005)

*Rocket Man!*

Rocketeer...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 23, 2005)

*Angel and the Bad man*

Wip


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 24, 2005)

*Up against the wall...Drow*

Been awhile and thought I would revisit the drow.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 24, 2005)

*a half gaint drow...*

yep...big guy returns...this time as a drow half gaint, in armor and packing a sword.


----------



## Conaill (Dec 26, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Rocketeer...



Hmm... the pose of that women held by the dragon is off. Mainly the back... probably should be arched more. Just _looks_ like a vertical pose which was rotated 90 degrees (which it is, of course ). Also, she seems to be staring off into space, rather than at the monster holding her in its claws...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 27, 2005)

*Amazon and her Hound*

Modified dragon to make the hound, much the same dragon as all the others.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 27, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Hmm... the pose of that women held by the dragon is off. Mainly the back... probably should be arched more. Just _looks_ like a vertical pose which was rotated 90 degrees (which it is, of course ). Also, she seems to be staring off into space, rather than at the monster holding her in its claws...



I know, theere are tons of poses but getting characters together is not all that easy.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 28, 2005)

*A dark altar*

just a scene


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 29, 2005)

*Dragon hounds vs. troll*

a pack on a hunt


----------

